# low clearance LED



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

remohsmrt said:


> customer wanted to put recessed cans with LED bulbs in drop ceiling, but HVAC trunk runs right dwn the middle of the hallway. does anyone know of a low clearance , faux recessed LED fixture?? only 4" from grid to duct. do those retro fit LED bulb with trims NEED to be in a can? could I put a pig tail with a whip from a j box and secure the trim to the tile?? ANY other Ideas?? PS he's not looking to spend CRAZY $ on the fixtures, like the 2x2 LED lay ins for $400 ea.


Cree has a 2x2 for $200. Anything else will be hack


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

remohsmrt said:


> customer wanted to put recessed cans with LED bulbs in drop ceiling, but HVAC trunk runs right dwn the middle of the hallway. does anyone know of a low clearance , faux recessed LED fixture?? only 4" from grid to duct. do those retro fit LED bulb with trims NEED to be in a can? could I put a pig tail with a whip from a j box and secure the trim to the tile?? ANY other Ideas?? PS he's not looking to spend CRAZY $ on the fixtures, like the 2x2 LED lay ins for $400 ea.


If your customer is looking to save money (meaning go cheap) go with surface mounted keyless.:jester:

Pete


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

There's an led at home Depot that mounts to a recessed light or a j box. Should do what you need.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> There's an led at home Depot that mounts to a recessed light or a j box. Should do what you need.


If it's the same one I've seen it mounts in an octagon box. It looks just like a recessed light with a lens.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

CFL said:


> If it's the same one I've seen it mounts in an octagon box. It looks just like a recessed light with a lens.


Yes it is. I just put one in today it can be mounted in a round box or a 6" can and looks just like a recessed fixture


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

This is one of the ones that mount to a 4 inch box at Lowes

http://www.lowes.com/pd_86477-3-707...&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=led+recessed+&facetInfo=

This is the one at Home Depot

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Commerci...-Can-Disk-Light-CE-JB6-650L-27K-E26/203596700


----------



## remohsmrt (May 18, 2013)

sounds like exactly what I need.. I goin to look. thanks. if you know what its called please post it. thanks again


----------



## remohsmrt (May 18, 2013)

found em, thanks again


----------

